# Carrera Crixus ll



## talisman50082 (13 Nov 2014)

Its cheap,but is it any good? Basic brakes but that dosent bother me, prefer 50 rather than the 48. I have just sold a road bike simply because of the terrain where i live,near a canal. A cheap CX would be more suitable or an MTB. Have the hots for a 2nd hand Cannondale SL4 29er, but a CX is probably better on the road? My riding be a mixture of road and toepath.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Nov 2014)

Always good if you can post a link with these sort of questions.


----------



## Mongoose (15 Nov 2014)

Can't see the gear spec on Halford's website. What is front and back setup?


----------



## jack smith (16 Nov 2014)

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...rixus-ii-limited-edition-cyclocross-bike-2015

Could get LOADS better for the price used if youd go that way


----------



## cyberknight (16 Nov 2014)

Mongoose said:


> Can't see the gear spec on Halford's website. What is front and back setup?



*Forks:* CHROMOLY BLADE + STEEL STEERER
*Frame Material:* Alloy
*Front Brake:* TEKTRO, 992A-EN
*Gender:* Unisex
*Geometry:*
*Number of Gears:* 16
*Rear Brake:* TEKTRO, 992A-EN
*Wheel Size:* 700c
*Detailed Specs*

*Brake Type:*
*Cassette:*
*Chainset:* PROWHEEL, OUNCE 421C, STEEL BLACK 48/34T, W/ALLOY HI-POLISHE BLACK 172.5mm CRANK
*Colour:*
*Frame:*
*Frame Colour:* Blue
*Front Mech:* SHIMANO, FD-2400
*Gear Shifters:* SHIMANO, ST-2400
*Headset:* 1-1/8", SEMI-INTEGRATED, Steel black
*Hubs:* Alloy Black Hubs
*Pedals:* VP-399T
*Rear Mech:* SHIMANO, RD-2400GS
*Rims:* Carrera Alloy Double Wall Rim
*Saddle:* VELO, VL-1314
*Seatpost:*
*Stem:*
*Suspension:* Rigid
*Type:* Cyclocross Bikes
*Tyres:* KENDA, K-935
For the current £329 looks decent enough ,carreras tend to be solid bikes with good spec at their "sale " price although more direct retailers are catching up with them in terms of bang for your buck.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2014)

It looks green to me, or is it my monitor, bit odd since its calibrated. Looks ok for the price.


----------



## jack smith (16 Nov 2014)

The one on the link is deffo green


----------



## talisman50082 (16 Nov 2014)

Looks green to me .


----------



## talisman50082 (16 Nov 2014)

8 speed but cant find which cassette is used. Would it be an 11-32?


----------



## jack smith (16 Nov 2014)

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...s/product.-code-CS-HG50-8.-type-.cs_road.html seems claris only goes up to 25..


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Nov 2014)

Probably a 12-28 cassette. The 2400's are last years 2300's without the thumb shift and with a paddle.

I've seen one in the flesh and they look nice especially in blue. They are not overly heavy either and for about £70 a set of Shimano R501s would make a big difference to the rolling weight.

Only thing I found is the sizing comes up small. A 54cm frame for a 5ft 7 guy like me was too small so I would go for a large over a medium if it was me.


Don't forget Quidco and British Cycling discounts if you go for it.


----------



## jack smith (16 Nov 2014)

Id say its 32 by counting the cogs on the photo though


----------



## AndyRM (16 Nov 2014)

If it's new you're looking at, I'd spend a bit more and get a Revolution Cross from Edinburgh Bicycle. A very nice machine indeed.


----------



## talisman50082 (16 Nov 2014)

Hmm looks good.


----------



## jack smith (16 Nov 2014)

Isnt the crixus a better spec...


----------



## talisman50082 (17 Nov 2014)

Wouldnt mind the triple chain set.


----------



## Hardrock93 (22 Nov 2014)

Current price £249, ends Monday.


----------



## talisman50082 (22 Nov 2014)

Wrong bike Hardrock.


----------



## talisman50082 (22 Nov 2014)

sorry mate ,your right lol.


----------



## talisman50082 (22 Nov 2014)

Well . well. At that price got to have one. Just reserved one for Monday, thanks Hardrock.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2014)

even for a man who only uses second hand they look good value


----------



## Hardrock93 (22 Nov 2014)

talisman50082 said:


> Well . well. At that price got to have one. Just reserved one for Monday, thanks Hardrock.


No probs. Very tempted myself at that price!


----------



## Swill (15 Jan 2015)

I'm tempted by one of these as well, went to check them out the other day and I was surprised by the overall look of quality. I was expecting at least a a few bits to look cheap but nothing really stood out. The rear cogs go to 30 teeth by the way. Apparently the rear derailleur can handle up to a 32 tooth rear cassette should you need to lower the gearing a tad. Has anyone tried fitting mudguards and rack to one of these yet? 
I'm after a budget tourer/commuter really, but like the look of crossers - and it looks like the Revolution Cross from EBC is no longer available.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Jan 2015)

CX's make great commuters and light tourers


----------



## Swill (15 Jan 2015)

That's all the encouragement I needed to hear!


----------



## sionhughes (16 Jan 2015)

I've got the Crixus. Feels solid for the price. Only been out on it twice since I picked it up two weeks ago, and it's my first time on a bike in 10 years! Just make sure Halfords put it together properly - had to take mine back to get them to tighten things up and adjust gears.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2015)

Its does look nice as a winter commuter , dammit not allowed any more bikes


----------



## Swill (2 Feb 2015)

I took the plunge and got the Crixus ii this weekend. I bought it boxed and made it up myself. No problems overall, setting up the rear cantilever brake was a faff though. I must admit I'm impressed with it. Build quality looks pretty good. It's not a Dawes or a Specialized but certainly serviceable. Obviously there are some things that are a bit on the cheap side. I didn't like the pedals or straps too much so changed them straight off. No barrel adjusters on the brake cables (which is a fairly common oversight on cheaper drop bar bikes. I might change the crankset, just to lower the gearing a tad. Overall, it's not as lightweight as some but really fun to ride, I like it!


----------

